# April 2021 Photo of the Month Winner (rebuild)



## snowbear (May 15, 2021)

Congratulations to Lez325 for "It's A Drag"







Second place  goes to The Fox Family by @beagle100


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 16, 2021)

Congrats again on your win. It is a great photo!


----------



## Lez325 (May 28, 2021)

Thank you guys- right place right time, I guess 

Im thrilled by the members who nominated my image

Here:



DSC08960 Its a drag having to land by Les Moxon, on Flickr


----------

